# passports



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

I am just wondering if anyone can tell me what happens when your uk passport runs out and you live in Cyprus but have become a Cypriot resident. Do you apply somewhere locally for a new one, online for a Uk one, get a Cypriot one ??


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carolegan said:


> I am just wondering if anyone can tell me what happens when your uk passport runs out and you live in Cyprus but have become a Cypriot resident. Do you apply somewhere locally for a new one, online for a Uk one, get a Cypriot one ??


Hi Carol

I believe you can get your passport renewed through the British High Commission in Nicosia.
It is a good idea to register with the high commission anyway. There is a sticky with a link to their website for registering. Once you are registered they will send you updates on important matters. 

Veronica


----------



## mesaka (Mar 2, 2009)

carolegan said:


> I am just wondering if anyone can tell me what happens when your uk passport runs out and you live in Cyprus but have become a Cypriot resident. Do you apply somewhere locally for a new one, online for a Uk one, get a Cypriot one ??


You have to apply for a new one by sending it to the local UK embassy / consulate. The forms can be downloaded from their web site see Passports . You need to get photographs that are good enough for biometric measurements to be made. Again there are more details on the web site. Make sure you apply well before you want to travel as it sometimes can take 6 weeks or so to get the passport returned to you.

Andrew


----------

